
Ask HN: Clean disk tool by removing build artifacts - 5422m4n
Is there any cli tool that collects all sorts of build artifacts that can be cleaned up to gain some disk space? Not just for one language&#x2F;technology but for many.
======
jjgreen

        find <dir> -name <pattern> | xargs rm
    

Test it with just the "find" first as you experiment with <pattern>

~~~
5422m4n
sure, I could do that, but I remember recently there was a tool, I believe
written in rust, that was coming with a lot of patterns pre build in that
tests for a lot different contexts (rust, node, cmake, java, flutter etc) and
then lists all those directories that then can be piped to rm or tar or
whatever.

